# SMAN4 Reviews ?



## richerich (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, this is my very first interaction/posting.
Please forgive me if my formatt is not up to par.
I have an old manafold set and I am very interested in the new SMAN4, has anyone had any interaction with this of late?
What can you tell me before I drop between $460 - $700 on it?
I have been searching but reviews are scarace.

Thanks in advance and I am looking forward to your help.


----------



## Thick1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't have a set myself, however a few of the techs at our shop have them and say they work great minus the micron gauge.


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Mar 2, 2012)

*yep*

I have a new set arriving via UPS this afternoon. I ordered it because of the stories of superb customer service from other owners. If fieldpiece will stand behind their product, well that's all you can ask for I guess. I will let you know how I like it in a few weeks.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

So how do you like it so far.


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Mar 2, 2012)

*gages*

So far they are OK. The are big and heavy. You wouldn't want to carry them daily. I have also found a huge discrepancy between my supco vacuum gage and the one built into the sman4. Once they get down to around 500 microns, they get a little closer. I also experienced a problem with them during a start-up. I had just pulled a deep vacuum, released the charge and started to adjust the pressures. The gages acted as if there was something stuck in the vacuum position. I brought the subcooling up to proper range and noticed the compressor was noisy. I unhooked the gages and then reattached to discover the unit was drastically overcharged. Im not sure if it was in the gages or possibly the charging ports.
They look great and seem to be well made. It is sure impressive to the homeowner or plant manager that wants to look over your shoulder during repairs or start-ups. The temperature clamps seem to work great. I have double checked them and they are accurate thus far. If they continue to perform well I will probably drop some coin on the wireless accessories. I just want to be a little more confident in them before spending a lot more money. They aren't getting a proper work-out as of late as most of our heating around here is done with gas. I am spending most of my days replacing hot surface ignitors and pressure switches. Come spring I'll let you know if they continue to perform OK.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## tech24services (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for this topic


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

thanks Patrick


----------

